# Dodge Cummins BlueTech Diesel



## Pocketfisherman

I was at my local dodge dealer picking up my plates yesterday and for the first time I saw a Cummins BlueTech diesel with the BlueTech badge on the tailgate. BlueTech is the Urea exhaust aftertreatment injection that is supposed to clean up NOx emissions versus the agressive exhaust gas recirculation in use now on the 2007 Cummins. I'm curious, does anyone know if this is this a specific option, or will this be the norm for all future Dodge diesels? I thought the Cummins as is in the 07's already met the 2010 exhaust specs? Maybe it's related to a high output version of the Cummins? I know exhaust gas recirculation kills performance and efficiency, and was the main reason they went to 6.7 litres on the 07's so they would not take a huge performance hit when they put on the new emissions gear. If I was buying another diesel, I'd take the urea injection over EGR any day for a much stronger and responsive motor, even if you do have to refill the urea every 30K miles or so.


----------



## Blue Water Ho

First I have heard, but then again I plan on sticking with my '03 5.9 for awhile.


----------



## dhingle

i just bought an 08 ctd 4x4, looked in the service manual, there is nothing listed about urea injection and having to add or refill anything that i could find. if i remember right the first emission service is at 75000, change ccv valve, egr valve and clean some chamber?. btw, the 08 has PLENTY of power.


----------



## Hop

No urea injection. The truck has another filter that catches soot. So when you crawl underneath there's a cat, muffler, and a particulate filter. The engine reads 5-6 different sensors in the exhaust and can tell when the filter starts to plug up. Once it sees the filter getting plugged it adds fuel into the exhaust stroke and burns it all out. I've got 20k on my 6.7 and the tail pipe is cleaner than my gas motor.
--Hop


----------



## Pocketfisherman

It is not on all the 2008's. The cummins that are BlueTech have a very distinct chrome and blue badge on the lower left of the tailgate.


----------



## gregr1971

hop is correct, it is on 90% of the new OTR trucks.
as for now, i will stick to my 5.9l - Tried and True engine.


----------



## Hop

That's just a badge, they started puting them on the '08's..
My '07 has bluetech and i dont have a badge. 
--Hop



Pocketfisherman said:


> It is not on all the 2008's. The cummins that are BlueTech have a very distinct chrome and blue badge on the lower left of the tailgate.


----------



## Pocketfisherman

It's not "Just a badge" BlueTec is a Daimler/Chrysler patentd technology that uses Urea injection to convert NOx emissions to ammonia which is then catalyzed with a downstream catalyst. It is much preferred than diluting the intake charge with recirculated exhaust gasses to lower compustion temperatures to manage NOx, which is what everyone else is doing now. Particulate filters have nothing to do with NOx emissions, they catch and reduce soot. More details here: http://www.daimlerchrysler.com/dccom/0,,0-5-7145-1-576246-1-0-0-0-0-0-243-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0,00.html

BLUETEC is a combination of technologies for passenger cars and light trucks to reduce all relevant emission components. The system for passenger cars includes an oxidizing catalytic converter and a diesel particulate filter, as well as innovative systems for reducing nitrogen oxide emissions. Whether a combination of Denox and a BLUETEC catalytic converter, or AdBlue injection with a BLUETEC catalytic converter is used will depend on the individual design concept of the vehicle. Regardless of which technical solution is used, BLUETEC makes diesel vehicles in every class the cleanest diesels in the world. BLUETEC diesel technology for Mercedes-Benz commercial vehicles combines highly efficient engines with an exhaust gas treatment system based on selective catalytic reduction (SCR) technology. With SCR technology, nitrogen oxides are converted into harmless nitrogen and water vapor by adding ammonia as a reducing agent in a catalytic converter.


----------



## Hop

Sorry pocket..
My '07 is blue tec and not badged.... The window sticker added another $900 for it. I can scan it if need be.

And there is no urea injection on mine as well. Read up on it ..
--Hop
*Emissions Equipment*
Dodge says this new engine will produce about 90 percent better emissions than the 5.9L Cummins. This is no small task and involves a number of components. In addition to the coalescing blowback valve system, a water-cooled EGR (Exhaust Gas Recirculation) valve will route some spent gasses back into the intake manifold (not the turbo inlet), to be burned a second time by the engine to reduce NOX emissions. Spent gasses that are allowed to escape the engine will go through the turbo, then hit an oxidation catalyst. After that, it will travel through a particulate filter built by Tenneco. This device will communicate with the Cummins, which will use the extra fuel-injection events to heat the exhaust system (within a certain safe range) to "aftertreat" the trapped particles. *Dodge decided on this self-sufficient system instead of urea injection*, which requires additional equipment and regular service. Environmentalists will also be happy to know the new Cummins will still be capable of using B20, which is fuel made of 20 percent biomass-based materials.


----------



## gregr1971

when do you change the DPF??


----------



## Pocketfisherman

Thanks for the clarification. I thought BlueTec was specific to the urea injection technology. Look for the badged trucks, they're out there. Maybe it's something new for 2008.


----------

